

I am burning out - prasoon2211
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/i-am-burning-out-eb7b4584fff7

======
arghbleargh
Maybe you should narrow your focus to the one or two projects you think have
the strongest value proposition for the general public and treat all the
others as just tools for your own use?

~~~
themoonbus
Or find a more established project that you like, and become a contributor.

